# Geany und pi4j



## AndiE (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

mal ne dumme Frage. Bisher konnte ich mich erfolgreich um javac und make drücken, doch nun möchte ich auf den Raspberry mit Java arbeiten. Ich nutze dazu Geany, und die "normale Java-Programmierung funktioniert. Nun möchte ich die unter "/opt/..." liegenden jar-Dateien für die Erweiterung mit einbinden. Unter welchen Einstellungen kann ich das am besten machen? ich möchte die Datei nicht auf dem Prompt erstellen, sondern aus Geany heraus. Ich nutze Raspian.


----------

